# Rodney White?



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Apparently he wants to sign with the Knicks or the Kings...



> In another development, free-agent forward Rodney White said he wants to sign with either the Knicks or the Kings. White, who spent last season in Denver, met with Thomas two weeks ago in Long Beach, Calif.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Link 

Not sure why he would want to come here. He wouldn't get anytime playing time behind Peja. Can he play SG?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Both the Knicks and the Kings are the wrong teams for him to go, from a playing time perspective. 

I think New Orleans would be a good place for him (if they don't want Mash anymore and they just want to try and buy him out) as would the Clippers, Heat, Bobcats and Bulls.

Man the SF position in the NBA is a dime a dozen. There are so many of them out there. If I was the Bulls, I would take a chance on him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

If they can get him cheap, I say they should jump on it. They do need a backup SF and he seems like the best available option.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea. but only if they can get him cheap...


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

White can also play sg. Doug Christie, while still effective, isn't getting any younger. I think it would be a great pick up for the Kings.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> White, a free agent, is getting interest from New York and Sacramento


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!


Link?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

you guys should be more excited. he should be the 7th man right behind bobby jackson. Id expect him to even challenge the great doug Christie for his spot. But thats just me.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Link?


Sorry, can't link it, saw it on Hoopshype.com and go to rumors, when you click on ths link thing, it doesn't give u an adress, it acts like a pop-up...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Kings Higher On Rodney Whites List*

http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*he's a nice pick he's young and has a lot of potencial*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lets :gopray: that Kings sign him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't link it, saw it on Hoopshype.com and go to rumors, when you click on ths link thing, it doesn't give u an adress, it acts like a pop-up...


:greatjob:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So if they sign him, what does the roster look like...

C - Brad Miller/Greg Ostertag
PF - Chris Webber/Darius Songaila
SF - Peja Stojakovic/Rodney White/David Bluethenthal
SG - Doug Christie/Kevin Martin
PG - Mike Bibby/Bobby Jackson

IR: Jabari Smith, Kevin Minard, one more spot

This team is going to be better with C-Webb finally assuming leadership. I really think they win it all next year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

White may pick Kings over Knicks 



> Thomas tried trading for Rodney White last season and has interest in signing him for part of the mid-level exception. But because he hasn't made any moves, the Knicks still have logjam at swingman and *White is leaning toward the Kings, a Denver newspaper reported.* Thomas also is considering oft-troubled Keon Clark, pending the Erick Dampier/Jamal Crawford deals.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> White may pick Kings over Knicks


Sweet...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Although free-agent swingman Rodney White has been receiving interest from the New York Knicks and Sacramento Kings, general manager *Kiki Vandeweghe said White could re-sign with the Nuggets.* White averaged 13.7 minutes, 7.5 points and 2.3 rebounds last season. "We're making pro- gress," Vandeweghe said.


http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~2315423,00.html


----------

